# Appli iGeneration et iOS 8 GM : Crash



## thecutmaster (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Etant développeur j'ai basculé mon iPhone 5S sous iOS 8 GM.
Le problème est que l'application iGeneration crashe au bout de quelques secondes. Il semble qu'une fois qu'elle ait "loadé" les articles, elle boucle sur quelque chose en réseau car on voit le petit "activity-indicator" dans la barre de status clignoter (apparaitre / disparaitre) plusieurs fois avant que l'application ne plante.

Voici le crash-log :

```
Incident Identifier: 5E0FE22E-5B12-4110-A95A-D670943ECC68
CrashReporter Key:   ff9f79c494f1d6792524e94a4db5bbbd3f20c754
Hardware Model:      iPhone6,2
Process:             iGeneration [1265]
Path:                /private/var/mobile/Containers/Bundle/Application/1412BACE-94FC-4FD1-A581-2D3924426083/iGeneration.app/iGeneration
Identifier:          com.macgeneration.macgmobile.freeversion
Version:             26139 (4.0)
Code Type:           ARM-64 (Native)
Parent Process:      launchd [1]

Date/Time:           2014-09-15 10:48:47.147 +0200
Launch Time:         2014-09-15 10:40:40.529 +0200
OS Version:          iOS 8.0 (12A365)
Report Version:      105

Exception Type:  00000020
Exception Codes: 0x000000008badf00d
Highlighted Thread:  20

Application Specific Information:
<BKNewProcess: 0x147d38890; com.macgeneration.macgmobile.freeversion; pid: 1265> has active assertions beyond permitted time: 
{(
    <BKProcessAssertion: 0x147e20a60> id: 48-A789EDA7-975A-4DDF-B79F-C8AD2730BD86 name: Background Content Fetching (111) process: <BKNewProcess: 0x147d38890; com.macgeneration.macgmobile.freeversion; pid: 1265> permittedBackgroundDuration: 30.000000 reason: backgroundContentFetching owner pid:48 preventSuspend  preventThrottleDownUI  preventIdleSleep  preventSuspendOnSleep 
)}

Elapsed total CPU time (seconds): 61.970 (user 61.970, system 0.000), 100% CPU 
Elapsed application CPU time (seconds): 29.015, 47% CPU

Thread 0 name:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
Thread 0:
0   CoreFoundation                	0x0000000184080030 __CFStringScanDouble + 264
1   CoreFoundation                	0x0000000183fd8a3c CFStringGetDoubleValue + 432
2   CoreFoundation                	0x0000000183fd8a3c CFStringGetDoubleValue + 432
3   ImageIO                       	0x0000000185294350 GetDoubleFromPropertyValue + 192
4   ImageIO                       	0x000000018526348c copyRenderingProperties + 412
5   ImageIO                       	0x0000000185261308 copyTiffPropertiesToRoot + 308
6   ImageIO                       	0x000000018525ad14 makeImagePlus + 1064
7   ImageIO                       	0x000000018525a434 CGImageSourceCreateImageAtIndex + 180
8   CoreGraphics                  	0x00000001843d52f8 CGImageCreateWithJPEGDataProvider2 + 296
9   iGeneration                   	0x000000010008eb30 0x100030000 + 387888
10  iGeneration                   	0x000000010009f670 0x100030000 + 456304
11  libdispatch.dylib             	0x0000000194cd5498 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 20
12  libdispatch.dylib             	0x0000000194cd5458 _dispatch_client_callout + 12
13  libdispatch.dylib             	0x0000000194cd9a6c _dispatch_main_queue_callback_4CF + 928
14  CoreFoundation                	0x00000001840618d8 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_SERVICING_THE_MAIN_DISPATCH_QUEUE__ + 8
15  CoreFoundation                	0x000000018405f980 __CFRunLoopRun + 1488
16  CoreFoundation                	0x0000000183f8d660 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 392
17  GraphicsServices              	0x000000018d0cf5a0 GSEventRunModal + 164
18  UIKit                         	0x0000000188892980 UIApplicationMain + 1484
19  iGeneration                   	0x0000000100034f28 0x100030000 + 20264
20  libdyld.dylib                 	0x0000000194cfea04 start + 0
```

(je ne peux pas mettre le crash log en entier, me contacter en MP en cas de besoin)


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2014)

A lire... http://forums.macg.co/faq.php


----------



## thecutmaster (15 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> A lire... http://forums.macg.co/faq.php



Bonjour Locke,
Merci pour l'information.
Peut être ai-je raté quelque chose qu'il fallait absolument faire auquel cas veuillez m'en excuser ? Cependant, j'ai tenté de chercher sur les forums une réponse à ce problème avec une recherche comme "ios 8" qui me donne "aucun résultat" ou "igeneration" qui ne parle pas de ce problème précis.

Merci de vos lumières


----------



## antonio8 (18 Septembre 2014)

Même soucis chez moi. iPhone 5 sous iOs8 et l'appli est très très lente et crash très régulièrement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2014)

Sur mon iPhone, elle plante régulièrement depuis que je suis sous iOS8.


----------



## Bartriani (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également le même problème depuis que je suis passé à iOS8 sur mon iPhone 5.
L'App est lente, freeze et/ou crashe pendant l'actualisation

Je ne doute pas de votre réactivité face à ces dysfonctionnements 

Longue vie à MacG et iGen


----------



## Toximityx (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos retours,

Nous tenons à coeur de résoudre ces petits problèmes au plus vite. Nous vous demanderons de faire un courriel à iphone@mgig.fr pour nous mettre dedans des informations sur vos appareils etc.. ;-)


----------

